# 1st sunrise shot (Feb 2011) on top of Bukit Tabur



## ishafizan (Feb 13, 2011)

... 1st sunrise shot on top of Bukit Tabur for 2011 



2011 1st sunrise shoot at Bukit Tabur peak by ishafizan, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 1000D
Exposure	1
Aperture	f/16.0
Focal Length	18 mm
ISO Speed	100

- i cant explain that blurry bit  ... wind was strong and the tripod whistled! had to reposition mr felix a couple of times for a good shot
- or it could be 'something' just passing through ... encountered more than once of the _invisible_ kind.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2011)

How many seconds?  Bagus!


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful! i love how the sun shines through the clouds like that and that tip of the mountain right dead in the middle is perfect. Great shot!


----------



## Mersad (Feb 13, 2011)

Epic image!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## DrunkenGiraffe (Feb 13, 2011)

:O Wow, that is a stunning picture


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wow! Seriously, nothing else to say than WOW!


----------



## JoshC. (Feb 13, 2011)

Is that a teddy bear on the rock?
Awesome shot!


----------



## phototopainting (Feb 13, 2011)

Very Beautiful, what is that on the rock?


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 14, 2011)

very very nice!!


----------



## ishafizan (Feb 14, 2011)

went up again today.

amazing sunrise, and i chose to upload this one ... taken during the red transition to orange phase. fits the theme.

not that i'm celebrating it, but to those who are: HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!
cherish your love one(s), hold on and don't let go 




Theme of the day: LOVE by ishafizan, on Flickr

btw, those are my daughter's cuddly little friends.


----------



## Bend The Light (Feb 14, 2011)

A lovely new version...I didn't even notice the cuddlies in the first version...

Wonderful colours again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andytill (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer the first. I think the clouds in the first are amazing!


----------



## fokker (Feb 16, 2011)

Brilliant shots, I could do without the teddy bears though


----------



## Over Exposed (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully you snagged some without the teddy bears? Seriously, they are great pics. If you didn't already go back some more and do it!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the first image.  I love the peak of the mountain on the far right and it's shadow cast on the clouds just above it!


----------

